# Inspection Issue with Grand Sequoia Shingles



## Valley.Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Inspection claims that the last row of shingles near the peak is lacking one additional row of shingles and this is exposing the shingle tab butt splices (see arrow). In this condition, moisture could enter any one of these joints. Inspector recommended the installation of another row of shingles above the course seen in the photograph. 

Also, note that the row below the top course runs to the top of the ridge vent slot. Ridge is Timbertex with Cobra Roll Vent and Deck Armor underlayment.

So what do you think?

Please advise!
Thank you!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Add that row!..looks like crap without it.


----------



## Valley.Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I would have to agree with you Interloc! 

We do intend to run another course.

We are only talking about a 20' run (out of 100' of total ridge) located at the back of the home that is not visable from the ground.

However, I am more curious about the logic behind tab butt slice issue. 
The inspector's reasoning claims that the exposure of the tab can create a problem in the future. 

I am still not sure how if the course below runs all the way to the ridge. Especially with that alignment notch that has a zig zag along the edge (see image).

I will pose this question to the manufacturer on Monday for full details.

Thank you for your response!


----------

